# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  URGENT!-Prolapsed intestine!

## Brett

My Budgett's frog has a prolapsed intestine! What do I do to help the little guy?? Please reply ASAP!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> My Budgett's frog has a prolapsed intestine! What do I do to help the little guy?? Please reply ASAP!


Take him out of his enclosure and place him in a warm bath of De-chlorinated water with 5 drops of honey disoved in the water. Let him soak for 20 minutes or more. Be sure to keep the water warm if possible. You may have to create a hospital tank that has no substrate, that is if you even use substrate for your frog. The Honey bath will help with the swelling. You can then use a Q-tip with the cotton coated in KY Jelly to gentley push the prolaps back in.

I do not own a Budgetts and am no expert, but this is how to treat a prolapse inhouse. Try this and keep me posted. Do NOT try to feed him.

----------

Teh Frog Whisperer

----------


## Brett

I tried what you told me to do, and it worked! Thank you very much! :P

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I tried what you told me to do, and it worked! Thank you very much! :P


You're welcome. Keep a close eye on him.

----------


## frogmadmeg

hope he gets better
best wishes meg x

----------


## Don

You need to change meals for him for a while.  Use ground up earthworms, mealworms or superworms (without heads) and syringe feed.  Softer and easier to eat and pass the better since it can reoccur.  I also believe you should wait a week before feeding any meal.

----------

